# controlled hunts are posted.



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the controlled waterfowl hunts are posted on the odnr website...........http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Hunting/ControlledHunts/results.htm


----------



## msdb32 (Apr 10, 2005)

Got shut out this year. If anyone got duplicates and can't use them for Mosquito, Magee, or Ottawa pm me I would be interested in taking them off your hands.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

nothing for me.... Guess I am sticking to my two layout boats this year...


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

I was one of the computer glitch people from last year and chose magee. I saw the odds on the web page and since I have been sending in for over 15 years I would have thought I would have at least pulled a Mercer where odds are 5-1


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

:S :S .............


Oh well, I have east bay at pipe creek the entire week of the opener so I can't complain. I had my shot at magee last year and shot pathetically too. It was still an awesome time though.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

hosed yet another year. Oh well. Plenty of birds to shoot elsewhere.


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

my lucky year

I got a to be determined plumbrook tag (was suppose to be the first hunt)
Mercer 10/23
Magee 10/27

I'm looking to trade something for ottawa and especially magee on a saturday or nov 10.

I owe my buddy who got me started duck hunting a trip to magee.

frop me a line if your interested or know someone who's trying to trade.

Jason


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I big looser again this year. 
5Th year running and not pulled again.
I wonder if they even know I always have my name in the drums also?


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I didnt get anything this year at any draws!!!! but luckily I have some good hunting buds that did!!!!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

my freind got double and i am going on the one ottawa on the 7th i thnk


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

BigDave said:


> I was one of the computer glitch people from last year and chose magee. I saw the odds on the web page and since I have been sending in for over 15 years I would have thought I would have at least pulled a Mercer where odds are 5-1


i haD THAT HAPPEN TO ME AND MY DAD LAST YEAR FOR THE DEER HUNTS SO I GIT TO GO ON THE 30TH FOR A YOUTH HUNT


----------

